# HDD motor? Tips?



## BulgarianBoy92 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey i gutted out a HDD motor, and im having trouble connecting it.
It has 4 (3) leads. When i saw the leads and tested them with a 9v battery, i came to the conclusion that a control circuit, similar to the 12v fans turns the motor. I killed a 12v fan, connected the fans coil reads from the control circuit to the hdd motor, but when i powered it up (12v) it died (black smoke). 


So my question is, how can i power the hdd motor. ( i used to power it up with the broken hdd curcuit board but i fried it accidantly)

I have basic electronics knowledge so feel free to post schematics.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Mar 28, 2010)

hm i doubt you would be able to use a fan controler circuit as they are different to a hard drives motor, the fans motor uses a small but significant sensor to control the speed whereas a hard drive uses another type of circuit
a normal motor uses brushes to make it spin, that's why you won't get a hard drive motor to spin using just a dc battery, you'll need a control circuit ,i wouldn't think it would be hard to make one, i'll have a look later, i'm sure a few members here will be able to help 
what's it for if you don't mind me asking


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 1, 2010)

naughty spammers advertising in your sig is a big


----------



## BulgarianBoy92 (Apr 2, 2010)

im not advertising anything. Im just asking, its a fast motor and i dont wanna throw it away.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 11, 2010)

hi sorry that wasn't directed at you, 
it was someone foolishly trying to advertise something in their signature who then was banned for it possibly because it was reported by me


----------

